# My mini mare's foal watch thread!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

So I decided to post a thread to keep track of Lulu and her foal. I think she's due in June or July. Here's some recent pics. We're really hoping this foal makes it; last year's was born with water on his brain and didn't make it. Name ideas? I'm liking Steel the Glory, because our stally's name is Steel Soldier.

A week ago:



























Today:



































And here's the daddy:


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

can you register this foal?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't believe so, because the dam isn't registered. We're planning on teaching the foal to drive when it's old enough, though


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

sigh. are you planning to give this horse a forever home? are you going to breed her next year?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow how rude, Erin. How rude. You don't even know the back-story.

I like Steel The Glory, very cute. If the sire is registered Welsh Pony And Cob Society Of America, then the foal is eligible for half-registration.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

what did i say that was so rude?!?!?! i asked a few questions.

No one calls SR rude when she says stuff like that. why do i get called it? im not saying "oh my god why on gods green earth are you breeding a grade horse??"

i was asking if she was giving it a forever home and if she was planning on breeding her next year.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> *sigh*. are you planning to give this horse a forever home? are you going to breed her next year?


The is the indicator. You also asked questions that prompted my statement.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

she also states "Steely is a stallion, we breed him annually to Lulu, our miniature mare. Steely's registered as "Steel Soldier" but his nicknames include Moonshine, Moony, Moon, and Steely."

so yeah. thats why i asked my questions


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah, but if you were to do your homework, you would understand why I added my remark. I'm sorry OP for the argument.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This is the second time we've bred her. We do not breed her every year. Please don't make this into another backyard breeding thread, because it isn't. It's not my choice to breed the mare; my mom is in charge of the stallion. He has good conformation and a wondeful disposition. The mare is the same. No matter how much I joke about her being a pain in the butt, she really isn't. She's one of the most willing horses I've ever owned. If it were my choice, I would not be breeding her, but it isn't my choice. She'll be a driving horse for us. No big-time driving, but she/he will earn their keep. Please stop so this can be a foal update thread like it was intended. Not in the critique section, so it's not up for discussion. Thanks.

Yes, the plan is to keep it, and I know perfectly well that nothing is ever certain, and we could be robbed of our assets, or any other disaster. In which case my dad (my parents are divorced) would take the horses. If something happened yet again, my mom's handyman really really wants the foal as a companion for his alpacas and a driving horse, but he understands we won't sell the foal unless for some reason we couldn't keep the horses. The foal's life is set out in front of it, and it wiill have a purpose. What's wrong with that? We're not breeding for just a cute foal.

I didn't know I could register the foal if its sire was a registered Welsh. I will definitely be registering the foal. (Another back-up plan if something were to happen that we couldn't keep the horses--the foal would be registered, which would increase its wanted-ness and worth.)

How can I tell when the mare will be ready to foal? I've heard about milky substances leaking from her teets....can someone further explain this? Thanks


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Eh, I can't help you with that. I know she will wax, and pace? Lay down, and you'll see contractions. I believe, I'm not too certain.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm. I know what to expect when she foals, went through that last year, I just don't understand the waxiness or milk.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Not all mares wax. Not all mares you can get milk out of. But if you CAN, it will usually get sticky when she's close. Did that answer your question?
Somewhere in here (do a search) I posted a thread with a link of things to look for and how to test the milk.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That would explain why she didn't last year. Could she this year, or does each mare have a different pattern--some wax every time, and the rest never wax? I found that article very informative, thanks for posting it!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Mares will often follow their same pattern, but not always


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Got some pics today when I fed breakfast....


























The teats are turned in so that means she's not ready yet, right? I pinched them gently today to see if any wax came out, and they were dry.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she looks like a potato with toothpicks!! Poor little thing. She's gonna pop for sure! Can't wait to see what's in there. Looks like twins!!!


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2010)

My understanding is this, the pre-milk is called colostrum (sp) which is very rich in nutrients for baby's first drink. They wax up for lubrication. She is a real pretty mare and the stud is gorgeous! You are going to have a real pretty baby coming soon! Good luck and thanks for keeping us in the loop : ) Cant wait to see the littler gaffer lol!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Seriously??*

Okay, seriously? Someone felt the need to report the photos of Lulu? I can't tell much from those pics on my own; I need people to help me and Photobucket apparently thinks it's not appropiate *headdesk*:evil:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think "waxing" is just when leaked milk dries on the ends of the teets. One of my books describes it like the crusty stuff that forms in the corners of your eyes. It's just there! The actual production of milk is controlled by hormones.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Okay, seriously? Someone felt the need to report the photos of Lulu? I can't tell much from those pics on my own; I need people to help me and Photobucket apparently thinks it's not appropiate *headdesk*:evil:


Apparently so. Because I can only see the photo where she looks like a butterball. :lol:

I usually go to "manage attachments" underneath "additional options" on the reply page. Then I find where my photos are stored on my computer and add them that way.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay I did it like you suggested....let's see if it works


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, those worked!

You know, the funny thing about my mare's vulva is that she looked "relaxed" pretty consistently about a week ago, and now she's almost always puckered up again. So I can only guess her hormones are flucuating or something. 

I wish I could comment on how far along your girl looks based on the photos, but I am expecting my first foal too. So I better not venture a guess. My girl keeps me guessing enough as it is! 

But here is a website I found with really good photos of udders and milk and vulvas and such for comparison. It is actually the only place I have found that showed me the milk color. And I realized after viewing the pictures that my mare's udder isn't nearly as ready as it should be. So I have relaxed my foal watching a bit as a result. 

Foaling

For instance, look at how full this mare looks: 

http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/Dallas330days 008.jpg

I don't think either of our mares are as full as that.

Any of you experienced folks, do they all get that full before they foal?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Last year when we lost the foal, the mare wasn't nearly that full
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay update! Pictures coming tomorrow! Today she went into the stall with my docile gelding (we have pasture access from their stalls) instead of with the stallion like she usually does.....red flag there. So we put her in the aisleway for the night so none of them stepped on her while she foaled if she happened to foal tonight. Her vulva is pretty relaxed but not completely relaxed. Her teets have a crusty substance on them. She looks to be in that "dropped" position also. She didn't seem much interested in hay....I'll update with pics tomorrow!


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah that crusty stuff is called "wax" and that's a BIG sign! Keep an eye on her!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We first started feeling the wax on friday, so it's been there for a few days now. I peeled some off on friday and it was kinda clear with darker parts.....the behavioral changes are also sending red flags as she never goes in the stall with my gelding anymore, and she must've known he would be much better and calmer around a foal. We checked on her around 10:00 and putS her in the aisleway for tonight.

I'm kind of anxious though because last time she foaled (foal born dead) she didn't make a single noise or work up a hint of a sweat. How will we know from the house if she's foaling?


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

The only thing you can do is go out and check on her every 20 minutes or so. Or camp in the barn in an empty stall and just take a peek at her if she sounds restless. 

From the last photos of her vulva she looks like she's got a bit of a way to go. It's not all that relaxed and her bags are definitely not quite full, but that can change in a split second.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She looks a lot different now than those above photos. I'm going to go out to the barn to check on her when I finish typing this post


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, got some pics 20 minutes ago, at which time I discovered my 10-yr old sister left my iPod Touch outside on a bag of shavings.....in the rainstorm last night.....when she was playing with it. It won't turn on. Ugh!! Anyway, here's pics of our girl:

























Back view, under tail:








Front/side view:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

OOh loook at that big ol belly. I can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^I can't wait for her to have the foal! I've been waiting....and waiting.....we don't know if she was bred in July or August.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope she has it before fair


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol she better! That'll be one late baby if it doesn't come before then


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow!! I have my fingers crossed for a foal this week!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! I'll post pics of *Steel the Glory* asap when he/she comes.


----------



## Lottii (Jul 10, 2010)

I am excited to see pics when foal is born  Nice name


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't wait to see the result!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell me anything from the pics from this morning?


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

you've got a fair ways to go. I'd say maybe end of July. Then again she could change in a minute.

Her vulva's still way too tight and not nearly elongated enough and her teets haven't filled out. She could stand to drop a bit more. Can you get a photo of her from behind that would show me her sides in comparison to her butt?


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Sonya looked like that 2 days before she foaled. Pretty tight and not very much milk. She waxed up 5 days before she foaled, and started leaking-like you could see the milk coming out from 10 feet away- 2 hours before she started foaling. She urinated over 20 times within 10 minutes.
Good luck and I am hoping foal a foal in the next 48 hours!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll try to get a pic from the back tonight. End of July? Hmm.

I'm hoping the foal comes soon!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you know when her breeding dates are? Is she overdue? Or even close to her due date? If she is overdue I highly doubt she will make it to the end of July.
She doesn't look like she will hold out for that long to me. Maybe more like a week and a half at the latest, at least thats what it looks like to me... although mares are difficult to read.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We don't know her breeding date as we bred her a few times to make sure she took. She was bred between June and August, that's all I know. Minis usually foal at 310 days


----------



## ryssa1229 (Jul 9, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> We don't know her breeding date as we bred her a few times to make sure she took. She was bred between June and August, that's all I know. Minis usually foal at 310 days


Do you remember all the times you tried to breed her,like the days?If you do try doing the math,you might have a week to go or more.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree with TinRoses, doesn't look ready yet but you never know how quickly they'll change!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! We don't have much experience with this kind of thing so thanks for the input! I probably would have been camping out in the barn for the next month haha!

We bred her on the 17th of every month. 17th of July and 17th of August, also the 4th of August. I'm not sure if we bred her in June....I don't think we did.


----------

